# Gamestation - shop closed in Maidenhead



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has texted me to say that the Gamestation shop in Maidenhead appears to have closed down.

We hadn't seen any signs saying they were closing and we are regular visitors i.e. every week, there.

Anyone know if there is a problem with Gamestation as a whole? The website is still up and running so maybe it is just the Maidenhead branch. Another game shop did open a couple of months ago (although it is a bit shit tbh) and there is a Game store as well in the town (and an Argos) so maybe they were just squeezed out

Shame because the staff were really great and they generally undercut Game by a pound or two


----------



## bmd (Jan 28, 2010)

Isn't it a franchise operation?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2010)

It's owned by Game anyway.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Isn't it a franchise operation?



I did not know that



kabbes said:


> It's owned by Game anyway.



Or that - funny 'cos the Maidenhead one always undercut the nearby Game shop  Kind of why I liked going there, plus the staff were better.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Went into Gamestation yesterday. Price MW2 was 4 pound more the GAME.
Gamestation replay (perowned) is small


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2010)

They should close Maidenhead. Full stop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2010)

g force said:


> They should close Maidenhead. Full stop.



This.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

g force said:


> They should close Maidenhead. Full stop.





Kid_Eternity said:


> This.



Pah - gateway to Berkshire and a Royal Borough and all that 



dlx1 said:


> Went into Gamestation yesterday. Price MW2 was 4 pound more the GAME.
> Gamestation replay (perowned) is small



The shop in Maidenhead was about three shops away from Game so there was some fairly healthy competition going on. You could often do a bit of bargaining between them.

Also Gamestation had quite a few retro games which Game don't

And I quite fancied the man who worked there


----------

